# jonnie blue?



## monkeyshines (Sep 23, 2006)

My G/F just bought me a bottle of jonnie walker blue:dr and the question is what would be a good smoke and a good meal to go with it This is my first time ever with jonnie blue


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

monkeyshines said:


> My G/F just bought me a bottle of jonnie walker blue:dr and the question is what would be a good smoke and a good meal to go with it This is my first time ever with jonnie blue


Well let me recommend any Patron Anny. Absolutely will go great with it.

ATL


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I would smoke your finest cigar on hand. As for food, it is common to drink Scotch before dinner, and in the orthodox jewish tradition is to drink scotch with dinner; especially with like a big steak. Personally, I do not like scotch with food, but definitely for before dinner. I would shy from drinking it after dinner as well. 

Enjoy the bottle and thank your girl.


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Drink it after with something large but not huge. Maybe along the size of a Lonsdale (6.5 x 42ish).


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

nice G/F... I don't think I know anyone that would spend that kind of money on me.


----------



## monkeyshines (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks guys think i have a partgas 160 (the only one i have) and a nice steak afterword but that will have to wait till saturday cant wait


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats a great girl you have there!!! She has good taste! Hang on to her bro!


----------



## venman (Oct 1, 2006)

Dear Friend,
I am a scotch freak... also a Cigar guy... and can tell you that the Blue Label blended scotch is great for before, and during your meal, but I would rather have something of different taste for after your meal... Single Malt or Cognac... and about the cigar, I would smoke a Churchill size (by the way my favorite) if you have the time and your G/F does not get bothered... ps... enjoy.. its one of THE great Blended scotches!!!! Congrats to your G/F...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice G/F !!!

The Blue is great after a meal. A nice full bodied cigar would go great with that.

A Padron, Opus or if you want a Habano a Bolivar or a Monte would go great.


----------



## monkeyshines (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks guys the gf is pretty awsome just hope she stays that way :r 
cant wait till sat when i get to open it up and smoke all afternoon. definately think ive finally found a keeper though


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

monkeyshines said:


> definately think ive finally found a keeper though


Hopefully she'll join you with a Blue on the rocks!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

You've got a great GF there ... but imo, she would be been better off buying a bottle of JW Gold or Green. Then she could have taken the $300 saved and put it toward a great box of cigars.


----------

